

Show HN: Online Booking Simplified - natsu90
http://buking.my

======
ColinWright
One person's opinion ...

Never, _never_ use example text that you don't want to go live in your final
product. There will come a time when you inadvertently make live the wrong
version, and the result can cost you dear.

In the other hand, this looks so incredibly unprofessional that I will never
return.

